# Driver's side mirror is loose, how do I tighten it?



## Dai Maxwell (Apr 16, 2002)

The driver's side mirror on my truck is loose. Not wobbly loose, just not tight enough to resist the wind when I'm driving. Can anyone tell me if it's just a regular screw that needs to be tightened or a special one and if special, what type of tool do I need to correct it?

Dai


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Sure would help to know what year truck.


----------



## Txstruck (Mar 20, 2002)

If its like mine, you take the screw loose on the bottom, wiggle the cover up and over to the side. Then there are 2 bolts that you can tighten. Mine was loose because the rubber between the mirror tube and the metal palte was worn so I just made the bolts tighter and everything is cool. Its an 86 k30 4x4


----------



## Dai Maxwell (Apr 16, 2002)

D'oh! It's a 1990. 

Thanks Txstruck, I'll try to do just that.

Dai


----------



## Txstruck (Mar 20, 2002)

Sure thing Dai!


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

i have a simlar problem. when I got my truck the mirrors were very tight and sticky. So dumb me, I sprayed WD-40 into them. Now they won't stay put past 55-65 miles an hour. any ideas?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

That's an easy fix, spray the innards with brake cleaner. That will restore the metal to metal contact and increase friction.


----------

